# April 2007



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2007)

DVINNY

kioti1

umjeffr

lev280

maryannette

tank

ahaninil

stompbox

achristie

ctiedt

Monroe

sschellhase

gipper

sceriana

tiger

jd73

Ritchie503

bigray76

vmi2000

Rocco

IFR_Pilot

Cheese

Fordman101

Desert Water

Cyclone

dkent

mgoose77

BigBen

fredstr01

Old as Dirt Geo

vmibeef95

Brian

Hockeyfan960

Waterboy

ARJ

JPGOLF

mudpuppy

Raanne

ALBin517

HiVolts

AUBOB

JoeFromKS

VA_Env_Engr

AJK

megoo98

Melanie11

Shaggy

north6633

OceanEngr

Caz Rad

Volts006

moderndoug

Caz Rad

VA_ENGR

Techie_Junkie

kathik

Tina

civilsid

jpeeler55

rdbse

Farmboy491

kevo_55

Platinum

bpeltzer

cmp252

irisheng

ColoradoME

LXZ

mech engineer

for passing the PE!!

jd_chi02 (PE)

for passing the FE!!


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 23, 2007)

Can you add a simple chart that shows a timeline of EngineerBoards contributions to PEs? I know it hasn't been around long (what, three exams?) but it would be nice to show the cumulative results - perhaps you can even add a projection line!


----------

